# I honestly am so close to giving up..



## keeta0 (Jun 28, 2016)

My rats no matter what won't listen to me. I've tried immersion and now I have two rats that bite. Its been months and nothing is working. I only have one rat that I actually lets me pick him up and pet him. He hasn't made me bleed like tod did just now.. hence the picture. I'm so upset I don't know what to do this is my first time owning rats and I always take them out to play and I never mistreat them and I keep their cage clean but I don't know how to fix their problem. I've tried spending one on one time and they are comfortable with me but not the fact that I have hands to touch them. They dont even seem to hear me. I spent so much time on them it would be a waste to give them away especially the one rat that I've gotten to like me.


----------



## rlstine (Mar 2, 2016)

Hey Keeta, I'm sorry to hear you're having such a rough time. I've read a couple of your other posts, and I totally understand where you're coming from. I once adopted a female rat who was very difficult. She bit and did not like to be held and never really returned all the love and affection I showed towards her. Some rats are just aggressive and if you work with them can show some improvement, but not always much. I eventually gave her to someone who was willing to take the time to work with her (I had other rats at the time I was concerned about), and she and I were both much happier after that. I don't know whether this is the right solution for you, but it sounds like your rats will require a great deal more time and energy than you may be willing to give. And your happiness matters too! It wouldn't be cruel or mean to find them new homes and try again with different rats, maybe this time from a breeder so they're properly socialized.


----------



## keeta0 (Jun 28, 2016)

rlstine said:


> Hey Keeta, I'm sorry to hear you're having such a rough time. I've read a couple of your other posts, and I totally understand where you're coming from. I once adopted a female rat who was very difficult. She bit and did not like to be held and never really returned all the love and affection I showed towards her. Some rats are just aggressive and if you work with them can show some improvement, but not always much. I eventually gave her to someone who was willing to take the time to work with her (I had other rats at the time I was concerned about), and she and I were both much happier after that. I don't know whether this is the right solution for you, but it sounds like your rats will require a great deal more time and energy than you may be willing to give. And your happiness matters too! It wouldn't be cruel or mean to find them new homes and try again with different rats, maybe this time from a breeder so they're properly socialized.


I've been thinking about doing that, I'm just scared I'll have to give all three away. I wouldn't want Mowgli to be alone, but I don't want to keep two unhappy rats either. And there are some litters from local people rather than breeders around. The breeders currently in my state are either nowhere near me or too pricey for my parents to care for. Im thinking of meeting the local's litters and see how well handled they are before making a decision. I just hope someone is willing to take them if I did do that.. geez this is stressful.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I think not everyone can possibly give the time or energy into a pet that is aggressive.

It is one reason I always suggest people either find a good breeder or a good rescue when getting their pet. It is likely a deep rooted issue the rat has that would need serious work to improve and even then it may not. Rats shouldn't bite normally. They shouldn't have to be tamed down. They should be like any other pet and be sweet and friendly from the moment you meet them. What would you do if you bought a dog that was aggressive and bit you?....

I would be careful rehoming them.. again not everyone is made for that type of needs required. IMO the best choices would be to find a rescue with experience that would take them or have them put down. Sometimes people think having an aggressive animal put down is cruel, but it is just like any other health issues. It is about what quality of life the animal is living. Being fearful and stressed is not a good life for them either. If they are not easily improving that could be an option. It is for you to decide.

But do not blame yourself or beat yourself up. Do what is best for both you and them.


----------



## Rat Feng Shui (Aug 8, 2016)

I have had a couple rats like that, sorry to hear it. I have to get mine from pet stores because the nice breeders are so far away. One of mine ran loose in a pet store for 6 months and survived by drinking out of the aquariums etc. Then they asked me to adopt her and I felt I could. She is pretty wild and I never pet her, I have to get her to follow the other ones out of the cage when it's time for cleaning. 

You might try games like, put a cheerio on the end of a long pipe cleaner ( fuzzy twisted wire ) and swirl it around like a bug. They may like to try and catch it. I have found that there are a lot of interactions and mischief-like games that can happen with semi wild ones, that can even be hilarious, without having to pick them up. Also I don't know if this helps in your case, but I have definitely seen the wild one become more tame, watching how the friendly ones earn cheerios. She will never let me pick her up and would bite me too, but she will now come get a cheerio. 

Sorry for the frustration but if you have had success with some of your rats you are way ahead of someone who would be getting the tough rats as rat pets for the first time...


----------



## keeta0 (Jun 28, 2016)

I put up an ad on craigslist.. if no one responds i suppose i will do something like Rat Feng Shui and just let them alone and do as they wish. I just wished they were more of pets to play and love than rodents to just watch.


----------



## Rat Feng Shui (Aug 8, 2016)

Sorry again for the disappointment. They are a lot more fun when they are cuddly. I don't have males but I know that they tend to get more into the sit around on your arm when you read mode when they are older. Not to try to persuade you. 

However thinking more about this I remember when I first had rats. After all the reading we were still pretty nervous about each other, I didn't have a coach. One was very afraid of zippers. I think it was a return-to-store after a young person tried to zip it up in their jacket or something. 

But the one I am remembering was "Stella". The zipper one was scared and the gray one was friendly. But Stella just sat there kind of in the back. I felt bad. What was I doing wrong? 

One night I made pizza. And it was really good with extra spices etc. Suddenly I had an idea and took a tiny piece of cooled off pizza to Stella. She seemed to stare at me in amazement like, "Is that for ME?" and she devoured it. Then whenever I walked by she would look at me... then she learned to stick her arm out between the bars and do a grabbing motion. I did not teach her that. She taught _me_ to give her a cheerio. Then in the last 8 years all the subsequent rats learned her trick by watching her or their later predecessors. She was sitting in the back because she had learned in the pet store that life is boring... until the pizza... 

You never know. Lots of people want to make sure their pets get healthy snacks over the long term and I agree. But the pizza sure got her attention. They have a very good sense of smell. Maybe you can experiment to find their favorite food and don't give it to them until they approach gently? I am sure they have smelled what you had for dinner... sorry for my unquenchable optimism.


----------



## keeta0 (Jun 28, 2016)

Rat Feng Shui said:


> Sorry again for the disappointment. They are a lot more fun when they are cuddly. I don't have males but I know that they tend to get more into the sit around on your arm when you read mode when they are older. Not to try to persuade you.
> 
> However thinking more about this I remember when I first had rats. After all the reading we were still pretty nervous about each other, I didn't have a coach. One was very afraid of zippers. I think it was a return-to-store after a young person tried to zip it up in their jacket or something.
> 
> ...


 I dont blame you for your optimism. I am usually an optimistic person, which is why i gave them so much time but it seems they used that time to develop their hate for me lol. I actually appreciate your input a lot. I had told my friend this problem earlier and they told me I wasnt thinking anything through and making rash decisions and being dumb.. which really wasn't what i wanted to hear when i was already stressed. Yikes. 
I know they really like eggs and chinese food, but my rats dont seem to be desperate for it. They will be curious and creep up if i hold it out to them but that hasnt changed their attitude. I haven't tried yogurt. While i wait for a reply for the ad, ill pick up a couple cups of yogurt tomorrow for them so they dont run away.. Course i dont think it will change their attitude, but maybe they will come up to me a little bit.


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Are you located in the Northeast US?


----------



## rlstine (Mar 2, 2016)

keeta0 said:


> I've been thinking about doing that, I'm just scared I'll have to give all three away. I wouldn't want Mowgli to be alone, but I don't want to keep two unhappy rats either. And there are some litters from local people rather than breeders around. The breeders currently in my state are either nowhere near me or too pricey for my parents to care for. Im thinking of meeting the local's litters and see how well handled they are before making a decision. I just hope someone is willing to take them if I did do that.. geez this is stressful.


You could keep Mowgli and find him a sweet friend or two from a local litter once the other boys have found a home. I like moonkissed's idea about finding a local rescue. A rodent rescue would be equipped to handle frightened, aggressive rats and have trained people on staff to work with them. What state do you live in? Someone here might know of one close to you.


----------



## keeta0 (Jun 28, 2016)

I live in Illinois, near Peoria and I tried looking up some rat rescues but was nervous when the description didn't have rats in it. So I didn't want to travel far and not even be at a correct place.


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

I live close to you but I just can't take in new rats at this time. The closest really good one I know of is in Appleton, Wisconsin.


----------



## keeta0 (Jun 28, 2016)

Grotesque said:


> I live close to you but I just can't take in new rats at this time. The closest really good one I know of is in Appleton, Wisconsin.


I will talk to my dad about it, but it is unlikely I will be able to convince my parents to take them that far. I will ask this weekend, and hopefully it will be a yes.


----------

